# Morse taper vs Morris taper



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm used to dealing with Morse tapers, but I've seen people mention Morris tapers as well - is this just another name for the same thing, a common typo, or something different?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

Morse tapers are on machines, mills and lathes,
drill presses.
Morris Taper was a drywall guy whose specialty was horizontal runs, waist high......:wallbash::whistling2:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, Morris is just a misspelling. It's actually Morse.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea it is a misspelling. I also hear tendon instead of Tenon.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

And then there is the classic... joiner instead of jointer.

Also jointer instead of joiner. :huh: :smile:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

what about zink instead of sink?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> what about zink instead of sink?


 Thats too funny!!

All my family is from KY. Most have lost the southern accent for the most part after living in OH most of thier lives but I have this one uncle who's southern accent is still very strong. Now I have been around hill folk all my life and consider myself a hill folk yet there are times I still cant understand a darn thing he says, lol. One of his words is "zink". I had never heard that anywhere else till you posted it, lol.


----------



## century18 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was gunna ax the same ting


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

All my folks were from wythville Va an I can remember when I was about 14 that I went to a neighbor where we lived in Md and tried to borrow a pair of plars,took 15 mins for her to figure out I wanted plyers.Always had fun in school too. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you could have saved a few mins*



The woodsman said:


> All my folks were from wythville Va an I can remember when I was about 14 that I went to a neighbor where we lived in Md and tried to borrow a pair of plars,took 15 mins for her to figure out I wanted plyers.Always had fun in school too. :laughing: :laughing:


That's because they are spelled pliers..... bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

century18 said:


> I was gunna ax the same ting


Now you speaking my ******** language... I got tree daughter and da tird one is tirdy tree...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Now you speaking my ******** language... I got tree daughter and da tird one is tirdy tree...


 dude i had to read that carefully lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> dude i had to read that carefully lol


Lol... That REALLY is how my wood working mentor speaks... He's from Vacherie, la. I had forgotten about that but visited him a few weeks ago and was immediatly reminded


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ever watch swamp people on disc channel?
they talk like that on there


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> ever watch swamp people on disc channel?
> they talk like that on there


Haha.... We ARE swamp people! We buy our seafood from troy...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

too kool buy some and cook it for me


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> too kool buy some and cook it for me


Heh heh... I guess you want a king cake with that too, huh?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

shrimp creole would be good or crawfish tails
i really think we have gotten of track here lol


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> That's because they are spelled pliers..... bill


Smarty:tongue_smilie:hardy har har :laughing:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Not to be confused with the Morris Chair.:thumbsup:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Talk about spelling mistakes. I was in Lowes today buying some grade stakes. Of course they did not have a sticker on them and I told the young lady at the cash register they were grade stakes. She tried to look it up and believe it or not T-bone steaks came up because she typed in steak. I don't believe they had any T-bones.
Tom


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody take your woodworking products on the road to 
Rennaissance Fairs ? 

Then you need one of these! (Read the headline)
http://altoona.craigslist.org/tls/2238164333.html



(For those who don't know about Ren-Fests,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_fair)


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> Anybody take your woodworking products on the road to
> Rennaissance Fairs ?
> 
> Then you need one of these! http://


 
:laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> Then you need one of these! (Read the headline)
> http://altoona.craigslist.org/tls/2238164333.html


Arrr ... they be f'turners what talks like pirates, they be ... splice me mainbrace, I gots to get me one of they :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

robert421960 said:


> what about zink instead of sink?


My Dad always said this. What I would laugh about is he would pronounce pizza as pissa. Z's and S's were just backward for him. Wish he was still around to say them!

John


----------

